

Ask News.YC: How do you handle email blasts? - plusbryan

We're currently using constant contact, but haven't been all that happy with the features provided. Does anyone have a solution to recommend for blasting 20K+ emails at a time? I built my own for mobmov.org, but I'd prefer to use a pre-built solution if any non-sucky ones exist.
======
aaroneous
I hated constant contact, we switched to <http://www.campaignmonitor.com> and
have been much happier.

Also heard <http://www.stun1.com> is supposed to be good, but I don't have
personal experience with them.

